# milbemax or panacur?



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Maisie has 25 left till puppies due, which wormer would you recommend?
milbemax (one off tablet now) or panacur everyday till 2 weeks post whelp


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

I recommend Panacur. Up to you thoguh btoh are equally as good. Ask your vet he is the best to ask.


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I prefer the Pancur method it worked well for us 

MM ~x~


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

neither for me i prefer Drontal plus. x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> neither for me i prefer Drontal plus. x


I normally use drontal and i used it 3 weeks before mating, but i didnt think drontal could be used in pregnancy? x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

tbo i don't worm during pregnancy so not sure L.


----------



## Dorastar (Feb 11, 2008)

Panacur - always have always will


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

You will probably find every breeder has their own favourite and their own favourite method of worming during pregnancy and for the pups, have a word with your vet and see what they suggest.

MM


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> tbo i don't worm during pregnancy so not sure L.


I am undecided weather to worm her or not, i worry about reactions to wormers as iv'e only used drontal, she is the only dog we have so she dosn't really mix with other dogs, and since she's been pregnant she hasnt been let off the lead so she hasnt been anywhere as such to pickup worms?? x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> You will probably find every breeder has their own favourite and their own favourite method of worming during pregnancy and for the pups, have a word with your vet and see what they suggest.
> 
> MM


My vet suggested both really he didnt really help me!!
I have read that panacur is quite mild and reactions are very rare and its 100% safe for preggy dogs.

omg, I just worry about everything!!!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I am undecided weather to worm her or not, i worry about reactions to wormers as iv'e only used drontal, she is the only dog we have so she dosn't really mix with other dogs, and since she's been pregnant she hasnt been let off the lead so she hasnt been anywhere as such to pickup worms?? x


You must worm your bitch or puppies will be born with a heavy infestation & may not thrive!
The trouble is that pregnancy hormones release the encysted worms carried by the bitch into the bloodstream where they cross the placentas and infect the unborn whelps without passing into the bitch's gut and emerging in the faeces. Drontal puppy suspension is fine for pregnant bitches as is panacur!

ETA Milbemax is also fine!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> My vet suggested both really he didnt really help me!!
> I have read that panacur is quite mild and reactions are very rare and its 100% safe for preggy dogs.
> 
> omg, I just worry about everything!!!


Stop Worrying 

I do prefer Panacur and gave Molly it whilst she was pregnant, with no ill effects. The pups had no signs of worms at all 

MM ~x~


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> You must worm your bitch or puppies will be born with a heavy infestation & may not thrive!
> The trouble is that pregnancy hormones release the encysted worms carried by the bitch into the bloodstream where they cross the placentas and infect the unborn whelps without passing into the bitch's gut and emerging in the faeces. Drontal puppy suspension is fine for pregnant bitches as is panacur!
> 
> ETA Milbemax is also fine!!!


Thanks cc, i will defo worm her now you have told me that.
Im a right in saying you worm everyday (panacur) from day 40 till 2 weeks post whelp?
she dead on 10kg at the mo, so 1g dose everyday?? I think


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Stop Worrying
> 
> I do prefer Panacur and gave Molly it whilst she was pregnant, with no ill effects. The pups had no signs of worms at all
> 
> MM ~x~


I try, lol 
Panacur seems like the one

She's day 38 today and getting very large
x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Pregnant dogs
1 ml per 4 kg bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping (approximately 25 days) (= 25 mg fenbendazole/kg bodyweight daily).
Practical dosage recommendations:
4 kg 1 ml daily for approx. 25 days
8 kg 2 ml daily for approx. 25 days
12 kg 3 ml daily for approx. 25 days
20 kg 5 ml daily for approx. 25 days
40 kg 10 ml daily for approx. 25 days 

Hope this helps

MM


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Dosage as follows!

Dosage for Pregnant Dogs
Use Panacur Small Animal 2.5 percent (10 percent for large breeds) to keep your pregnant bitch from passing roundworms to her litter either pre-delivery or through her milk. Start on the 40th day of her pregnancy and continue until two days after she delivers. That should be about 25 days.

Give her 1ml of Panacur for every 4kg body weight.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

as i said before i've never wormed an in whelp bitch, shes done before mating and then when i do the pups ..................have to say i have never had pups born with worm infestation ever.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Methinks great minds think alike MM


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

dexter said:


> as i said before i've never wormed an in whelp bitch, shes done before mating and then when i do the pups ..................have to say i have never had pups born with worm infestation ever.


I have always wormed in whelp bitches & last litter, although not infested were wormy, I feel it should be done, but as always your vets advice is best!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Methinks great minds think alike MM


We are the terrible twins :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL yep must be 
Well I for one will be switching to panacur for my next litter,
as I said before my last litter despite worming mum pre whelp were wormy,
I have no desire to have poorly puppies x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

So Lucy tell us all about your girl, some pics would be lovely and we can get excited about her babies being born 

MM


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I have always wormed in whelp bitches & last litter, although not infested were wormy, I feel it should be done, but as always your vets advice is best!


we don't in roughs.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> I have always wormed in whelp bitches & last litter, although not infested were wormy, I feel it should be done, but as always your vets advice is best!


we don't in roughs. vets have varying opionions so i don't go down that route


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Pregnant dogs
> 1 ml per 4 kg bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping (approximately 25 days) (= 25 mg fenbendazole/kg bodyweight daily).
> Practical dosage recommendations:
> 4 kg 1 ml daily for approx. 25 days
> ...





crazycrest said:


> Dosage as follows!
> 
> Dosage for Pregnant Dogs
> Use Panacur Small Animal 2.5 percent (10 percent for large breeds) to keep your pregnant bitch from passing roundworms to her litter either pre-delivery or through her milk. Start on the 40th day of her pregnancy and continue until two days after she delivers. That should be about 25 days.
> ...


Ok Im really confused now!!!! 
Im not really this thick, honestly!!! 

10 kgs (maisie's weight) = 22lbs

cc post would be 16mls
mm post would be 2.5mls
????
x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

dexter said:


> we don't in roughs.


Still find that strange!
Do roughs have similar problems with wormer as borders?
Can't believe you have no problem with worms 
I wormed my pregnant bitch Diva as normal, 3 monthly with drontal,
plus a half dose each week for last 3 weeks of pregnancy & still the pups
were slightly wormy at 4 weeks, didn't notice at 2 weeks as mum still
cleaning up after them!


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> we don't in roughs. vets have varying opionions so i don't go down that route


Its so hard knowing what to do!  x


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Will see if I can check, there may be a difference between the 2.5% & 10%


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok this is for the 10% directly off the data sheet, MM dose is right!

Pregnant dogs: 1ml per 4kg bodyweight daily from day 40 of pregnancy continuously to 2 days post-whelping (approximately 25 days).

(= 25mg fenbendazole/kg bodyweight daily).



Practical dosage recommendations:

4kg 1ml daily for approx. 25 days

8kg 2ml daily for approx. 25 days

12kg 3 ml daily for approx. 25 days

20kg 5ml daily for approx. 25 days

40kg 10ml daily for approx. 25 days

For dogs weighing over 40kg, an extra 1ml is required for each additional 4kg bodyweight.

As treatment of pregnant dogs is 98% effective, puppies from these dogs should themselves be treated with a three day course at 2 and 5 weeks of age.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Still find that strange!
> Do roughs have similar problems with wormer as borders?
> Can't believe you have no problem with worms
> I wormed my pregnant bitch Diva as normal, 3 monthly with drontal,
> ...


yes they do have problems .

in 31years ive never seen a worm.maybe i'm just lucky. if i did i'd run a mile lol


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I'm just checking too, I use the 10% one as I have large breed.

We each have our own personal opinions on worming during pregnancy, everybody is different I can only advise on what I think is right my for my dogs and I would never have a litter without worming the bitch during pregnancy but like I said that is just my opinion.

MM ~x~


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

dexter said:


> yes they do have problems .
> 
> in 31years ive never seen a worm.maybe i'm just lucky. if i did i'd run a mile lol


Ok now I understand better 
They are nasty blimmin things, especially in pups, I gagged


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Panancur 10% product information sheet!
Intervet - 090_Product Data Sheet


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

dexter said:


> yes they do have problems .
> 
> in 31years ive never seen a worm.maybe i'm just lucky. if i did i'd run a mile lol





crazycrest said:


> Ok now I understand better
> They are nasty blimmin things, especially in pups, I gagged


I would of died had I seen any worms - hysterical wouldn't of come close


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> I would of died had I seen any worms - hysterical wouldn't of come close


I have seen a worm problem before, not pretty!!!!!!! 
I used to foster for the rspca and was looking after a young cross breed dog about 8 years ago, she had a pot belly so i wormed her with panacur.......................
24 hours later she had worms coming out of both ends!!!!!!! she was that bad that i had to pull out worms from her rear end that where stuck in her bottom.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just order 10% panacur from vetuk.com cheaper than hyperdrug! and free p&p!!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have seen a worm problem before, not pretty!!!!!!!
> I used to foster for the rspca and was looking after a young cross breed dog about 8 years ago, she had a pot belly so i wormed her with panacur.......................
> 24 hours later she had worms coming out of both ends!!!!!!! she was that bad that i had to pull out worms from her rear end that where stuck in her bottom.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just order 10% panacur from vetuk.com cheaper than hyperdrug! and free p&p!!!


Well done you, like I said I had no problems what so ever and you are also able to use it on the pups when they are 2 weeks old. 

Bet you are starting to get excited now?

MM x


----------



## Laureng05 (Oct 2, 2009)

Id say you use panacur then. Its what we give out at our practice to pregnant bitches and young pups. We never hear of any problems from using it. Dont panic


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

spag bol off the menu tonight then lol


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Well done you, like I said I had no problems what so ever and you are also able to use it on the pups when they are 2 weeks old.
> 
> Bet you are starting to get excited now?
> 
> MM x


omg yes, i keep just looking at her (my husband think im mad!) and talking to her and spoiling her. I'm also a little scared tho....... x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

dexter said:


> spag bol off the menu tonight then lol


lol....... oh yes, talking about it has brought back images....... yuck x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Laureng05 said:


> Id say you use panacur then. Its what we give out at our practice to pregnant bitches and young pups. We never hear of any problems from using it. Dont panic


im trying not too
x


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> So Lucy tell us all about your girl, some pics would be lovely and we can get excited about her babies being born
> 
> MM


Well.......... maisie is a tri coloured tibetan terrier and is due 31st oct. it will be mine and her's first litter. Maisie is taking everything in her stride, sleeping loads, eating loads! her nipples are now getting bigger and so is her tummy. 
She was mated on 28th August with a lovely gold boy called teddie. both mum to be and dad have impecable manners and are fantasic family dogs (teddie is not mine) So if puppies take after their parents they are going to great, fun, stunning little dogs!!

Im still trying to teach maisie that she can go to the loo in garden!!!

shes always been house/garden trained and only goes to the loo on her walks (well.......... she went wee wee in the front room yesterday, i know she cant help it!! i peed from england when i was pregnant) she is needing 7 walks a day at the moment (she does't seem to mind tho)
x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I have seen a worm problem before, not pretty!!!!!!!
> I used to foster for the rspca and was looking after a young cross breed dog about 8 years ago, she had a pot belly so i wormed her with panacur.......................
> 24 hours later she had worms coming out of both ends!!!!!!! she was that bad that i had to pull out worms from her rear end that where stuck in her bottom.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Just order 10% panacur from vetuk.com cheaper than hyperdrug! and free p&p!!!*


How much cheaper is it ?
P&P Is free on most wormers


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> How much cheaper is it ?
> P&P Is free on most wormers


10% panacur
vet direct - £12.77
hyperdrug - £14.00

and royal canine milk tin was £1.00 cheaper


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> 10% panacur
> vet direct - £12.77
> hyperdrug - £14.00
> 
> and royal canine milk tin was £1.00 cheaper


That's a good price 

So have you got everything ready, it's definitely count down now 

MM


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> That's a good price
> 
> So have you got everything ready, it's definitely count down now
> 
> MM


Yep getting there, I am ordering the whelping kit and heat pad from petnap and the puppy pen from croft online today. Just more a few little bits to get (I think!!), like the nutidrops, etc.....

Hows molly and the pups doing?

x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep getting there, I am ordering the whelping kit and heat pad from petnap and the puppy pen from croft online today. Just more a few little bits to get (I think!!), like the nutidrops, etc.....
> 
> Hows molly and the pups doing?
> 
> x


Well you sound like you have everything in hand; it's just the waiting game now, just get as much rest as possible while you can 

Molly is fine; thank you her pups are now 16 weeks and they have gone to their new homes. Well apart from Tia who is all mine; she is full of beans just like a puppy should be...

This is Tia & Molly cuddle up










MM


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Well you sound like you have everything in hand; it's just the waiting game now, just get as much rest as possible while you can
> 
> Molly is fine; thank you her pups are now 16 weeks and they have gone to their new homes. Well apart from Tia who is all mine; she is full of beans just like a puppy should be...
> 
> ...


AAARRRRRRR..................... That picture is adorable!!!! blimley 16 weeks already!!!!???? the time a flown by................

Im going to keep a little girl from maisie litter, I have a waiting list for the puppies but the girls list is longer!!! (seems everyone wants girls) some of the people on the waiting list im not to sure about  but 3 of them I am so happy about, they have all been in regular contact with me asking how maisie is!!! so very pleased 
x


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought mine from the vets, it was cheaper than buying it online, it cost me £9.60 from vets but was around £12 online.

The syringe is a little tricky and can make a bit of a mess so after a few goes this way, I opted for putting it into her food... something that she really likes and wallops down  
With the pups, I was doing it drip by drip so's not to waste any and to make sure they got their full dose. I've got all that fun again now this weekend as they will be 5 weeks old on Friday.

I'm a bit of flea/worm freak... I hate them and do what I can to make sure none of my babies are affected with either


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> AAARRRRRRR..................... That picture is adorable!!!! blimley 16 weeks already!!!!???? the time a flown by................
> 
> Im going to keep a little girl from maisie litter, I have a waiting list for the puppies but the girls list is longer!!! (seems everyone wants girls) some of the people on the waiting list im not to sure about  but 3 of them I am so happy about, they have all been in regular contact with me asking how maisie is!!! so very pleased
> x


I've had the same thing with my litter. 3 pups have homes to go to, but unfortunately, I've declined one would be owner of a little girl just due to not being able to come see the pup and place a holding deposit on her which I thought was a bit odd considering we'd been in regular contact since before they were born. Maybe I'm being a little too fussy, but my thinking is that if someone hasn't the time to see their new baby, how much time will they have for her when she's with them  The others came as soon as I said it was ok 
Again though, everyone wants a girl, I've turned down loads although one 'lady' did hang up on me when I mentioned the endorsements lol... gotta look after my babies as best I can though hey


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I've had the same thing with my litter. 3 pups have homes to go to, but unfortunately, I've declined one would be owner of a little girl just due to not being able to come see the pup and place a holding deposit on her which I thought was a bit odd considering we'd been in regular contact since before they were born. Maybe I'm being a little too fussy, but my thinking is that if someone hasn't the time to see their new baby, how much time will they have for her when she's with them  The others came as soon as I said it was ok
> Again though, everyone wants a girl, I've turned down loads although one 'lady' did hang up on me when I mentioned the endorsements lol... gotta look after my babies as best I can though hey


I think im going to be fussy too!!! one family on the waiting has never had a dog (but dont mind that) but they have never seen or know anything about tibetan terriers????
and the other one going wants a gold girl and would not consider any other colour or a boy!!!
x


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

why dont you start a thread so we can all share it im excited about your little ones as i love TTs.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

cav said:


> why dont you start a thread so we can all share it im excited about your little ones as i love TTs.


I will do, im going to start one on day 50ish  she's day 39 today 
x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I will do, im going to start one on day 50ish  she's day 39 today
> x


Well we will all be glued to the countdown 

MM


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> I bought mine from the vets, it was cheaper than buying it online, it cost me £9.60 from vets but was around £12 online.
> 
> The syringe is a little tricky and can make a bit of a mess so after a few goes this way, I opted for putting it into her food... something that she really likes and wallops down
> With the pups, I was doing it drip by drip so's not to waste any and to make sure they got their full dose. I've got all that fun again now this weekend as they will be 5 weeks old on Friday.
> ...


Corrr...... your werent kidding............ a little tricky! I have got to use the syringe coz she knows its in her food and will not touch it!
But she's got more round her beard than in her gob! lol 
She's not happy with me!!!! x


----------

